# Router Kickback w/Bosch Ogee Bit



## efsavage (Oct 1, 2009)

I was trying to use a brand new 3/4" ogee bit on the edge of a cribbage board, and was having terrible luck with the piece kicking back, even at a very low depth. After chunking a dozen test pieces at different speeds and heights I gave up. I ended up a smaller ogee, and making many passes, raising the bit about 1/8" each time.

My question is, is this typical with the more complex profile bits? I only have much experience with roundovers and chamfers which I've never had anything like this happen before. Is there something I could have done differently?


----------



## efsavage (Oct 1, 2009)

To be clear, it wasn't just the kickback that was a problem, it was held securely and with feather boards, I was more concerned with the massive tearout/chunks it was causing.


----------



## efsavage (Oct 1, 2009)

You know, that's probably exactly what I was doing. Looks like I should try climb-cutting on my next piece. Thanks!


----------



## traupmann (Oct 8, 2010)

If you have the control over the piece to climb cut, it will significantly reduce the splintering, The bit on a climb cut bites into the grain cutting it with a full cut. When conventionally cutting the material from the previous sweep doesn't always clear causing some chance of entering the grain at an acute early angle and splintering; also the bit then has only a very small amount of wood to catch. This will split many types of wood. But CONTROL is the issue. Without control of the part being cut, you will have a safety hazard, so be careful out there.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Sounds like you might have been taking too large a bite too….1/8" is significant especially if you were routing against the grain


----------

